# ComicBookDS V3.0 (WIFI , Themes, ...)



## Paco_777 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all,
After quite a long time without a new version here is 'finally' ComicBookDS V3.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















The new things are :

* WIFI mode created. The books from http://cbds.free.fr/ can be consulted directly on the DS thanks to the WIFI connexion.
(The next big images are downloaded in background while viewing the current ones).
* New look (from FA) of the different screens.
* Theme support: Sounds, Colors, Backgrounds, Icons and Sprites can be changed. All the theme content is placed in the "/cbds/Theme" folder.
* Quicker file scan (new restriction : all .cbds, .ini and theme files must be placed in the "cbds" root folder. Sub-folders are still handled).
* Improved change page trigger (using the one key navigation feature) : instead of an exact page side match, an average is used (1/3 of the visible area by default), to trigger or not a page change.
* Display of a notification icon before a page change. A second key press is then now necessary (this feature can be deactivated in .ini file).
* More configuration available in ini file (avoid blinking, initial brightness, scrollincrementX,scrollincrementY,start key configurable ...).
* Slightly better reactivity , preempting and error handling. Small bug fixes and improvements.

Thanks to MasterDje and Alx06 for tests.
Thanks FA for the new Theme.
Thanks to Nicom00k for Pictods (a new version should be available soon for the adaptation to the new .ini file).

Everything is available at http://cbds.free.fr


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang man, I don't know HOW this didn't get any replies yet, but you da man! I can't wait to read Heroes on my NDS right now!


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## nunofgs (Sep 12, 2007)

Why isn't the website available anymore? WHY GOD WHY!?!


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 12, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!

http://gnese.free.fr/?language=en

New site


----------

